# 2.7t Engine code with MOST HP



## redbullgotwings (Sep 29, 2011)

So i know Vw and Audi like to change their engine porting and stuff mid model year and this makes for different HP for different engine codes. I was wondering if anyone knew what 2.7t engine code has the most HP?
And what engine code has the bigger ports? i feel like its AHA 2.8L that has the larger ports...
Any input would help.
thanks guys!!


----------

